# Session-Problem



## Timmi (22. Mrz 2007)

Ich habe scheinbar ein Verständnisproblem bzgl. Sessions. 

Wieso ist im folgenden Code 'number' nicht NULL? Eine Initialisierung hat ja noch gar nicht stattgefunden. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?



```
<%
	// Auslesen von Session-Attributen, ggf. 'null', wenn diese nicht existieren
	Integer number =  (Integer) session.getAttribute("number");
	Integer counter = (Integer) session.getAttribute("counter");
	
	out.print(number);
%>
```


----------



## Sanix (22. Mrz 2007)

Bist du sicher, dass du dieses Attribut NIRGENDS gesetzt hast?


----------



## Timmi (23. Mrz 2007)

Hast recht. Hatte ich glatt übersehen. Typischer Anfängerfehler!


----------

